# Anna Tatangelo - Muchacha (nuovo singolo)



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

E' uscito il nuovo singolo di Anna Tatangelo, "Muchacha". In basso il video


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Bella...lei  
Canzone fatta da un testo osceno, quelli della Pausini e Ramazzotti al confronto sono """poesie""".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2014)

Madonna che sangue che mi fa questa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2014)

Epica , brano ridicoli sia a livello musicale che lirico ... mi chiedo come l abbiamo prodotta ..


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Luglio 2014)

Madonna santa
Se prima stava sui livelli mediocri della pura musica commerciale, ora è scesa nel baratro più profondo.
Cioè pensa di rilanciarsi con un canzoncina di mezza lira per le 14enni e rifornita di due belle nuove t------e??? ottimo video da vedere muto...di musica non c'è traccia


----------



## Brain84 (23 Luglio 2014)

Vaccata di canzone, vaccona lei.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2014)

Il testo l'ha scritto kekko dei modà


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il testo l'ha scritto kekko dei modà



Guarda, le canzoni di Kekko si riconoscono da lontano un miglio, sono tutte uguali e fanno tutte profondamente cag...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Guarda, le canzoni di Kekko si riconoscono da lontano un miglio, sono tutte uguali e fanno tutte profondamente cag...


No vabbè, pensavo gliel'avesse scritta il Gigi Nazionale


----------



## gianfed (7 Agosto 2014)

Vuole diventare pop, ma non penso che sia tanto nelle sue corde. Difficile passare dal melodico di Gigi D'Alessio a canzoni pop che hanno un seguito.


----------

